# Femorial-Iliac Angiogram



## bcousey26 (Dec 5, 2012)

Greetings, 

I need some assistance with coding for the below procedure: 

1. Right Femoral Iliac Angiography 
2. Distal Aortography

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## jewlz0879 (Dec 6, 2012)

Can you post the report? Doing so will allow others to see the actual procedure with cath placement(s) for proper code selection. 

Thanks


----------



## bcousey26 (Dec 6, 2012)

Thank you for the quick reponse. We're looking to get clarity on this before next week. It's a learning process for our entire department.


----------



## dpeoples (Dec 6, 2012)

bcousey26 said:


> Thank you for the quick reponse. We're looking to get clarity on this before next week. It's a learning process for our entire department.



I have looked at the report, but before I suggest a code (or codes) I have question. What were the indications/reason/symptom etc for the test?


----------



## bcousey26 (Dec 6, 2012)

The patient was admitted for evaluation of chest pain, but has a history of ischemic cardiomyopathy, CAD, and a-fib.


----------



## dpeoples (Dec 6, 2012)

bcousey26 said:


> The patient was admitted for evaluation of chest pain, but has a history of ischemic cardiomyopathy, CAD, and a-fib.



The only code I would use is 93459 for LHC with grafts. I would not code the aortogram or iliofemoral angiogram because prior medical neccessity was not documented. An aortogram (75625) is a very common component of a heart cath and is general not separately reportable. The ileofemoral angiogram (75710) is primarily related to the access site. Even though there is good documentation/interpretation of both procedures, prior medical necessity is lacking and coding with a 59 modifier would not be appropriate IMO.

However, there is now good medical necessity for a dedicated angiography of those sites.

HTH


----------



## bcousey26 (Dec 6, 2012)

Thank you kindly for all of your assistance. I do have an additional question....

What codes would you for the dedicated angiography sites? Any suggestions. While we're waiting our office to acquire a certified coder this report has given us problems and leaving us scratching our heads.


----------



## dpeoples (Dec 6, 2012)

bcousey26 said:


> Thank you kindly for all of your assistance. I do have an additional question....
> 
> What codes would you for the dedicated angiography sites? Any suggestions. While we're waiting our office to acquire a certified coder this report has given us problems and leaving us scratching our heads.



I have edited my response to add cpt codes. Perhaps that is what you are looking for.

HTH


----------

